# CA state EMT-B state license?



## MrDrewski (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok guys I didn't know if this was the right place to put this but it was my best guess. I just finished my NREMT test and passed, now im trying to figure out how to get my California state license so I can start to look for a job. Any info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2010)

Call your County's EMS Agency. They'll help you with the process and how to get your EMT-1 Cert.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Call your County's EMS Agency. They'll help you with the process and how to get your *EMT Cert.*



California dropped the EMT-I, EMT-II, EMT-P nomenclature in July and aligned the state scope of practice with the new EMT, AEMT, paramedic levels. Otherwise, the info is correct.


----------



## bstone (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol the more you know! Bwahahaha


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2010)

JP: It's not that I didn't know... it's that it's just that I'm going to have to get used to the titles, mostly the new AEMT.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah, gotcha. However, as long as AEMT can't be used as a replacement for paramedics, I doubt that we're going to see them around. Maybe as partners for paramedics, but I doubt that AEMTs are going to be dispatched in lieu of paramedics and I think that the vast majority of protocols for AEMTs working in populated counties are going to include something along the phrase of "request paramedics or initiate emergency transport" in order to be in line with state law.

For example, San Diego LEMSA's policy for AEMTs include the following two statements


> B. The closest/most appropriate, available ALS transporting unit shall be dispatched
> simultaneously with the AEMT unit if the response meets established criteria for
> dispatch of an ALS unit.
> C. If (AEMT) care is initiated and there is a delay in response of an ALS transporting unit, the AEMT shall proceed with transport of the patient to the hospital if it is medically in the best interest of the patient


http://www.co.san-diego.ca.us/hhsa/programs/phs/documents/EMS-PolicyProtocolManual_2010online.pdf (PDF page 398_

I personally like this because it transforms the AEMT into a replacement for EMTs and not a replacement for paramedics.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure we'll see them around as primary 911 responders in those same places that the old EMT-II's were used. In other places, they'll probably be more often used as an EMT replacement... an extra set of hands to get things going sooner.


----------



## MrDrewski (Nov 16, 2010)

do I have to take a test again aswell? Or do I just give them some info and they send me my state license?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 16, 2010)

MrDrewski said:


> do I have to take a test again aswell? Or do I just give them some info and they send me my state license?


You may or may not have to take a test about local protocol or attend an orientation to the local system, but they shouldn't require you to take another EMT test. Expect that you'll have to do a Live Scan. Your local EMS Agency will tell you (if not have it posted on a website) the process for getting an EMT Certification that they'll recognize. Some things have changed, and I've not been an EMT for years, so I don't know if the County merely facilitates stuff now or if they're still the certifying body for EMTs.


----------



## xshellyx (Nov 16, 2010)

Which county in California? If LA County....heres the link....
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/Certification/Cert.htm

then click on Application For Initial Certification. The application explains everything you'll need to send in or do.

You also have to go get a Live Scan Fingerprint done before, to submit with your application. Print the Live Scan form off the site above, and go to any location which offers LiveScan. Heres the link for locations:

http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/publications/contact.htm

Certification costs about $105 dollars. Live Scan is around another $80. Goodluck and pm me if you need any more info


----------

